# How many BLACK Surefire A2's were made?



## Nathan (Aug 8, 2007)

*How many BLACK Surefire A2's were made? Black A2 Counting Game*

Not sure if this is the right forum, but does anyone know how many A2-BK-WH's were made?
:thinking:

Now, the Black A2 Counting Game! See post #18.

Current count: 37
Current low s/n: 14526
Current high s/n: 15059
Difference: 534

If you own natural HA (non-black) A2 numbered between 14526 and 15059, PLEASE post here as well. We want to see if all the black A2's were numbered consecutively.


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Aug 17, 2007)

No I don't, but wish they would make some more!!!


----------



## greenLED (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not sure SF serial numbers mean anything. In any case, I have one in the low 15000 range.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2007)

I've read that SF serial numbers are no indication of the sequence the parts are built. Mine is in the high A14000's, so they can't be _completely_ random.

Somebody has to know how many A2-BK's are out there...


----------



## DM51 (Sep 2, 2007)

*.......................14548......14774......14992*
*...........................v.............v.............v*


----------



## cy (Sep 2, 2007)

until a large batch of black HA A2's were sold by supremeco in HK ($135) aprox. one year ago. until then, Black A2's were all but impossible to get. now one will pop up once in awhile.


----------



## 65535 (Sep 2, 2007)

Size 15 could probably answer the question, where is he?


----------



## Illum (Sep 2, 2007)

Hawkeye62 said:


> No I don't, but wish they would make some more!!!



sometimes the specialty and value lies with small quantity
I prefer it to stay that way....and have surefire come out with other colors:naughty:

I demand to see a clear bodied A2! utilizing a super strong material that you engineers haven't invented yet, chop chop get moving! :laughing:


----------



## Size15's (Sep 3, 2007)

65535 said:


> Size 15 could probably answer the question, where is he?


I don't know for certain. If I was pushed for a guess I would say "_Several hundred. Less than a thousand._" Likely "a batch" was done. 250-500 units perhaps.......... Or maybe only 100. Dunno......


----------



## Illum (Sep 3, 2007)

65535 said:


> Size 15 could probably answer the question, where is he?



our surefire guru knows the details of individual lights, usage experience, and functions...but I guess aren't always informed of quantity...


----------



## tazambo (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd suggest that when a batch is done they have consecutive numbers, yes/no?

Serial numbers don't continue from batch to batch, as Size15's has stated several times.

Given that DM51 has 14548 and greenLED has one in the low 15000's, I'd say the batch was at least 500.

I'd like to obtain one, one day.

Regards
Dave


----------



## greenLED (Oct 9, 2007)

tazambo said:


> ...greenLED has one in the low 15000's...


15007, IIRC.


----------



## Size15's (Oct 9, 2007)

tazambo said:


> I'd suggest that when a batch is done they have consecutive numbers, yes/no?


Actually, there's no way to be sure... that I understand it, the machine operator instructs the laser etching machine which product is being etched and inserts component (or groups of components via a rig) into the machine. If the A2's were special order (which is likely) then it is possible that they were done when there was time between processing regular products - and this could include regular A2's.
I admit I'm making assumptions, just pointing out that it is also an assumption to think that the serials are consecutive, although, that would seem more likely.

Al


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

Would they all have been produced in a single run? They are all the same AFAIK, white LEDs, no scalloping on the bezels... it would make sense for them all to be done at once if there were to be only 100, but any more than 500 sounds like a very big run, even for a major outfit like SF. If they were not all done in 1 run, the serial #s would be less likely to be consecutive.

Any way SF records might be able to help us here?


----------



## Size15's (Oct 10, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Any way SF records might be able to help us here?


In this instance I doubt asking by email, or even phoning will be the best method - I suggest a written letter. I guess something like...

"_Dear SureFire,

After a long search I have been fortunate to find and purchase a used A2-BK. Please can you tell me how many A2's were made in Black HA and whether you'll be making any more in the future? I would really like to buy another one.

Best regards,
[insert name here]_"


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

Size15's said:


> In this instance I doubt asking by email, or even phoning will be the best method - I suggest a written letter. I guess something like...
> 
> "_Dear SureFire,_
> 
> ...


I might send that one down to the typing pool and see if any one there is brave enough to tackle it.


----------



## 65535 (Oct 10, 2007)

If I ever have reason to go to surefire and visit PK I'll ask him.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 24, 2007)

In the spirit of CanadaBright's "A2 Counting Game" thread, let's see how many CPF members have black A2's (model A2-BK-WH). We'll take it a step further and post the serial# as well. If you don't want to publish your whole serial#, just put 'xx' for the last 2 digits.

We should be able to determine if the A2-BK's were indeed from a single run with consecutive serial numbers. If you own natural HA (non-black) A2 numbered between 14548 and 15007, PLEASE post here.

I have one.
Serial# is 14834.
CPF total: 1


----------



## DM51 (Oct 24, 2007)

Serial #s: 14548, 14774 & 14992
CPF total: 4.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 24, 2007)

14732 Checking in. 

*A2





A2 *with an associate.


----------



## rdh226 (Oct 24, 2007)

A2-BK-WH Serial A14840

-RDH


----------



## flashgreenie (Oct 25, 2007)

A2-BK-WH A14919


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2007)

One black, can't remember. At least 4 passed through my hands on my way to others (I was helping with the shipment)


----------



## Nathan (Oct 25, 2007)

Current total = 8


----------



## DM51 (Oct 25, 2007)

That elusive Ol' Bird has at least one, maybe 2.


----------



## christrose (Oct 25, 2007)

A2-BK-WH A14594


----------



## Hoghead (Oct 25, 2007)

A2-BK-WH A14749

A2-BK-WH A14881


----------



## greenLED (Oct 25, 2007)

Not the greatest pic, but it's the only one I've uploaded:


----------



## greenLED (Oct 25, 2007)

No, wait, I have this one too, showing the serial number:


----------



## cue003 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have one as well. I am away from home so I don't have the numbers on my light.

Curtis


----------



## Nathan (Oct 25, 2007)

CPF total: 15

This includes Bawko's 2 units, and those who have not posted serial #'s.
If you come back to post your serial # please edit your original post so there's less confusion.


----------



## underdust (Oct 26, 2007)

I have #14605.

That brings the CPF total to 16.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2007)

DM51 said:


> *.......................14548......14774......14992*
> *...........................v.............v.............v*


 
^ this is a beautiful thing DM51. Wow! I'm drooling now.........


----------



## quokked (Oct 27, 2007)

Checking in
Serial A14786 
:twothumbs


----------



## nzgunnie (Oct 27, 2007)

DM51 said:


> That elusive Ol' Bird has at least one, maybe 2.



He got mine (I didn't want it, so traded it for a normal HA NAT with aviatrix) and he said at the time I sent it to him that he had just got another one.


----------



## qarawol (Oct 27, 2007)

One here... serial # A14619







TOTAL = 18


Let's keep the count going as we post so that someone doesn't have to keep looking back at previous posts to keep track.


Njoy...


----------



## Darell (Oct 27, 2007)

I've got one around somewhere. But am not home, so no SN.

19, I guess? Not sure what this is gonna prove except that some of us have one...or three.


----------



## davidra (Oct 28, 2007)

I have 15001 in a place of honor....and since it's on the shelf, I thought I'd pimp it up with blue LED's.


----------



## Well-Lit (Oct 28, 2007)

I have A15000

Bob


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice number!


----------



## Well-Lit (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, I thought so also. Kinda easy to remember.

Bob


----------



## greenLED (Oct 29, 2007)

This just in via e-mail from SF's CS:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> Unfortunately, we do not have that information available to give out. If you have any further questions, ...




Maybe somebody else will have better luck.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol, did you try calling that number?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 29, 2007)

CPF total: 21

So far the serial numbers are pretty evenly distributed between 14548 & 15007. The largest gap is between qarawol's (14619) and Icebreak's (14732), which is a difference of 113.

Migs, thanks for contacting SF. Somehow I'm not surprised at the response.


----------



## 510jack (Nov 9, 2007)

a14526


----------



## cue003 (Nov 9, 2007)

here is my number.. (i posted earlier so I am guessing I have already been included in the overall total count)....

A14815


----------



## Nathan (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, I included yours in the total.

CPF total is now 22.

510jack now holds the lowest s/n, 14526. Difference from the highest is 481.

Still waiting for a few members who I know have A2-BK's to post...


----------



## greenLED (Nov 9, 2007)

Nathan said:


> 510jack now holds the lowest s/n, 14526. Difference from the highest is 481.


Yeah, but mine's by far the coolest... 15007.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Yeah, but mine's by far the coolest... 15007.


You won't be able to rest there. Frisco now has the edge in the cool number stakes. You'll have to try to persuade him to sell you his Titan - serial # 0007.


----------



## Mrgooch (Nov 12, 2007)

What would a used black A2 sell for?


----------



## greenLED (Nov 12, 2007)

Mrgooch, last time I asked, $195... Maybe I can sell it to Frisco, DM?


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 13, 2007)

I own A2 # 152041. So far the highest number reported I beleive.
I love my Black A2. I received mine from supremecoo IN HONG KONG.
I don't have a picture of mine but I can say this. It looks exactly like all the others on this thread with the solid clip. and square body.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> I own A2 # 152041. So far the highest number reported I beleive.


 
yaesumofo, can you confirm that s/n? It's the only one I've seen with 6 digits, excluding the A prefix.

CPF total: 23


----------



## DM51 (Nov 13, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Mrgooch, last time I asked, $195... Maybe I can sell it to Frisco, DM?


Lol, I think with that number (#15007, IIRC?) maybe it ought to break the $200 barrier...


----------



## DM51 (Nov 13, 2007)

No sooner do I post #54, than this happens. It may still be available.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 13, 2007)

DM51 said:


> No sooner do I post #54, than this happens. It may still be available.


Holey Wacamoley, Barman, talk about price jumps!. I'm *almost* considering thinking about *maybe* selling mine.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow! That's about twice the amount they originally sold for from Supremco.


----------



## Mrgooch (Nov 13, 2007)

I wonder how much was added shipping from Malaysia?


----------



## DM51 (Nov 13, 2007)

And another one bites the dust.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 14, 2007)

And a 3rd one!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thck and fast they come at last,
And more and more and more,
All turning up on BST -
Here is number four! 

_[apols to Lewis Carrol]_


----------



## Nathan (Nov 15, 2007)

DM51, the value of your A2-BK collection is approaching the $1000 mark...


----------



## DM51 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have often thought it would be better if the things that I really like had zero value. If that were the case:

1. I would have to worry about insuring them
2. I wouldn't feel twinges of guilt about having all those $$ tied up in them
3. I wouldn't have to worry about them being stolen
4. I would never be tempted to sell them
5. I would get a lot less grief from The Dear Wife re. (2) above
6. etc.

However:

7. It might be an indication that I had poor taste in my choice of possessions!

Anyway, I refuse to think of them in terms of $$. They're keepers!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 15, 2007)

DM51 said:


> 4. I would never be tempted to sell them


 
Since I have just one A2, and it happens to be black, this would never be a problem for me. I really would have to be in dire straits to consider selling it...


----------



## seattlite (Dec 11, 2007)

Am I too late since you determined the low end of the serial number range? I'll share anyway:


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 11, 2007)

Honestly, until this thread came up, I did not even realized that I am holding A14999! It did not occur to me to check the serial number.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 11, 2007)

CPF total: 25

Assuming yaesumofo's s/n is a typo, the difference between posted s/n(low) and s/n(max) is 481.

If I had to guess at this point, I'd say 500 were made and that the serial numbers are indeed consecutive.


----------



## JNewell (Dec 11, 2007)

Sounds logical, except doesn't that seem like a very high percentage of total production concentrated right here? I know the is The One True Home of Flashaholics (tm), but I'd have expected a higher % to be "outside the family"...?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 12, 2007)

I wouldn't consider 5% of all A2-BK's belonging to CPF members to be a very high percentage. There are at least 5 or 6 other members who own A2-BK's who have not yet posted. I'm actually a little surprised we haven't hit the 10% mark yet.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 12, 2007)

IIRC the A2-BKs were made for the far eastern market. A lot of them are probably in the hands of people who don't visit CPF because of language problems.


----------



## JNewell (Dec 12, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I wouldn't consider 5% of all A2-BK's belonging to CPF members to be a very high percentage. There are at least 5 or 6 other members who own A2-BK's who have not yet posted. I'm actually a little surprised we haven't hit the 10% mark yet.


 
Major brain fart...thought "481" and "CPF"...oops...


----------



## yaesumofo (Dec 19, 2007)

Based upon what I have seen I would say that a run of 500 pieces would be a TINY run for Surefire.
I would guess that in terms of production of a single flashlight run a number more like 5000 to 10,000 would be more likely the size of a typical run of flashlights.

Not that they would assemble them all at once. But if you are making parts for a flashlight there is great economy in scale. When you contract for a body to be machined 10,000 is a much more profitable number than 500. There is no doubt that when Surefire orders Flashlight Body's tails and heads from the foundry and machine shops in Taiwan (yes Taiwan) that they have as many units as possible made. When those parts are shipped (send more at once and use a container which is much cheaper from Asia)to Domestic anodizing shops, more parts are better. This also helps maintain a more consistent product. The bottom line (which is very important to Surefire) is that more costs WAY less. 

Yes a run of 500 would truly be a very small run for Surefire.

Yaesumofo




DM51 said:


> Would they all have been produced in a single run? They are all the same AFAIK, white LEDs, no scalloping on the bezels... it would make sense for them all to be done at once if there were to be only 100, but any more than 500 sounds like a very big run, even for a major outfit like SF. If they were not all done in 1 run, the serial #s would be less likely to be consecutive.
> 
> Any way SF records might be able to help us here?


----------



## Size15's (Dec 20, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> There is no doubt that when Surefire orders Flashlight Body's tails and heads from the foundry and machine shops in Taiwan (yes Taiwan) that they have as many units as possible made. When those parts are shipped (send more at once and use a container which is much cheaper from Asia)to Domestic anodizing shops, more parts are better. This also helps maintain a more consistent product. The bottom line (which is very important to Surefire) is that more costs WAY less.


What proof have you of this because I and others have seen SureFire's manufacturing facilities in the USA where CNC turning centres were making all the components. I've been told by SureFire their anodising is done by an American company in the USA.

They have the ability to anodise small batches in-house as well.


----------



## jch79 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mofo-

That claim is mighty bold, and saying there is "No doubt", without giving any proof or evidence as to the source or truth of your statement, is asking a whole lot. :thinking: I'd be fascinated to see what your sources are on that information.

john


----------



## Nathan (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember were talking about just a difference in anodizing color. A2-BKs were not machined any differently from standard A2s, so they were not so much a special "manufacturing" run, but rather came from a different "anodizing" phase. I'm guessing the parts cost the same, and the cost for the black hard anodizing didn't differ much at all.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 20, 2007)

They all featured:

1. BK-WH
2. Old-style, 4-flat-sides
3. Smooth bezel
4. Long clip

That is what makes me think they were all made in 1 run. The combination of (3) and (4) above is quite unusual.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahh...
I didn't know this combination was unique to A2-BKs.


----------



## JNewell (Dec 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ahh...
> I didn't know this combination was unique to A2-BKs.


 
Dunno how unusual it is but it's not unique. I'm looking at my A2 right now and it has exactly that configuration (except not black HA).

FWIW, my A2 is s/n A11597


----------



## ampdude (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know if we can really call it a production run, I mean, I'm sure they made them when they made a bunch of other A2's, but just happened to dip these into the black anodize tank that they probably did some U2's in as well.. for this special order that is.

Just a guess, but that seems most logical to me.


----------



## nekomane (Dec 21, 2007)

My non-CPF friend let me check his A2-BK today. This is one I bought for him sometime back when I visited Supremeco in HK. Price was about $130.
S/N is A15059.
It was mentioned on a dealer's site over here that a total of 450 of them were made, and 100 of them were for the Japanese market. Some might still be available NIB but near the price of what they have been selling on B/S/T recently.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 21, 2007)

That makes the delta 533. If indeed 450 were made, what of the other 80-something units? Did SF skip serial numbers? Did some units not pass QA? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Size15's (Dec 21, 2007)

Nathan said:


> That makes the delta 533. If indeed 450 were made, what of the other 80-something units? Did SF skip serial numbers? Did some units not pass QA? Hmmmm.....


It could be that the guy etching the Black A2's went on a break and another guy etched some standard A2's since the Serial numbers relate to the overall model and are not (in this case at least) specific to each colour anodised finish.


----------



## Billman730 (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember looking in the glass display case and remarking about the color of the light light case being black. Ken said there were not many made so I grabbed one. I keep it in my work jacket in the truck. I still think it looks cool. I only have two other models that are black, my 9AN and the digital 6 speed adjustable light they came out with.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I have just finished unpacking my lights after a house move and I have two black A2's to report.

Serial numbers:

14902
14927

Ian, UK


----------



## DM51 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lol, very rash of you to post that, Soundbox - I expect you will now get deluged with PMs and offers for them!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 25, 2008)

CPF total: 28, not counting nekomane's post, since his friend is not a CPF member. The s/n has been noted though.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 25, 2008)

I have one in hand and two coming from other CPF members. I'll post s/n's after I have all three in hand so there is no duplication.

14911
14936
15045 - MilkyMod


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 30, 2008)

Nathan - I sent you a pm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Carpenter!

CPF total: 31


----------



## TJx (Nov 5, 2008)

CPF #32
A14551


----------



## bxstylez (Nov 5, 2008)

my first SF A2-HA-*BK*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2685981&postcount=129

*S/N:* A14963

.


----------



## JNewell (Feb 14, 2009)

14764 here.


----------



## Illum (Feb 14, 2009)

A14918, soon from Carpenter
My second collectible surefire that I may never use [the first being an E2W (Winelight II, A59589)]

JNewell, nice grab:wave:


----------



## JNewell (Feb 14, 2009)

Illum_the_nation said:


> A14918, soon from Carpenter
> My second collectible surefire that I may never use [the first being an E2W (Winelight II, A59589)]
> 
> JNewell, nice grab:wave:


 
Yeah, you too, ITN. I hope yours is as nice as mine, since they came from the same source.  This one is better than expected - just plain beautiful. It makes a great almost-twin for my L1-BK-RD, which I think is actually rarer than the A2-BK.

I went back to this thread to see if anyone had previously reported my A2-BK to the "census" - no. You might check to see if yours had been previously reported, if you're curious.


----------



## Illum (Feb 14, 2009)

JNewell said:


> Yeah, you too, ITN. I hope yours is as nice as mine, since they came from the same source.  This one is better than expected - just plain beautiful. It makes a great almost-twin for my L1-BK-RD, which I think is actually rarer than the A2-BK.
> 
> I went back to this thread to see if anyone had previously reported my A2-BK to the "census" - no. You might check to see if yours had been previously reported, if you're curious.



Carpenters a good guy to deal with, as I have bought from him in the past. Ironically I'm hoping that there be a few dings...which allows me to actually use it like an EDC...otherwise its on the shelf with the winelight

the first nick is always the most painful...then your just numb after the second

Carpenter posted here before, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2330381&postcount=87
The number never came up...which makes me wonder how many A2-BKs Carpenter _really _has :thinking:


----------



## Nathan (Feb 15, 2009)

CPF total is now 35.

JNewell & ITN, thanks for the two new data points. Both serial numbers have not yet appeared in this thread, though JNewell's has appeared elsewhere. I believe you're at least the 4th owner.

Carpenter had perhaps 5 or 6 at one time based on info he's given me, and other threads. But that was about a year ago.


----------



## ampdude (Feb 15, 2009)

Well... from the looks of the Shot Show we're going to have a whole lot of black A2's in the future. Only problem is, they don't look to have very good knurling and they'll be solely LED. :mecry:


----------



## 1wrx7 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have SN# A14940 CPF #36

I always liked the A2 but never felt the need to own one... until I saw one in HA-BK in person. Then when Kiessling was selling his and it kept sitting there I had to give in. Thanks again Bernie, I'm taking good care of it. It's the one SureFire I own that gets treated like a collectors item. It does get used though. There's virtually no purple in the HA like some others I've seen. The HA-BK has a classy look that the HA-NAT can't match. Now I just need to find a Emerson HA-BK C2

Hopefully the Onion rings will come along so I can rid myself of the angry blue LED syndrome I'm suffering from.


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Carpenter had perhaps 5 or 6 at one time based on info he's given me, and other threads. But that was about a year ago.



I am now down to 2 A14911 & A15007.


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2009)

how did you slip past the scanning eyes of DM51 and hide so many black cigars away from the forum?:devil:


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 17, 2009)

I almost sold them once before and he talked me out of it. However this time, they went so quickly, he never knew what happened until it was too late. :naughty:

While the A2-BK have to be one of my most favorite lights, 4 of them sitting in their boxes in a storage box, just wasn't right to me. I had to let them out to breathe  The two I still have are precious to me because one of them has modified LED's (from GreenLED's A2 thread) and the other one is just cool because of it's serial #.


----------



## nikon (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's mine. Serial # A14717


----------



## JNewell (Feb 18, 2009)

BTW, I am pretty sure this thread wasn't in the master A2 thread index last time I checked - if it still isn't, it should be added.:thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Jul 13, 2009)

so...from what we know at this point, here's the consolidated list in numerical order, "register" times are based on time of post in this thread
*IF THERE ARE ANY UPDATES TO THIS LIST PLEASE NOTIFY ME*, :thanks:
just by reading the posts...
A11597 [JNewell][Registered 12202007] [A2-HA-WH]
A14526 [510jack][Registered 11082007]
A14541 [seattlite][Registered 12102007]
A14548 [DM51][Registered 09022007]
A14551 [TJx][Registered 11052008]
A14585? [willrx][Registered 08182009]
A14594 [christrose][Registered 10252007]
A14605 [underdust][Registered 10262007]
A14619 [Qarawol][Registered 10272007]
A14656 [Dark peak][Registered 08302009] [previous member BrianChan, AU]
A14689 [willrx][Registered 08292009]
A14717 [Nikon][Registered 02172009]
A14732 [IceBreak][Registered 10242007]
A14741 [DaFABRICATA][Registered 08182009] [Aviatrix & Strion equipped] 
A14749 [Hoghead][Registered 10252007]
A14764 [JNewell][Registered 02142008]
A14774 [DM51][Registered 09022007]
A14786 [quokked][Registered 10262007]
A14815 [Cue003][Registered 11092007]
A14834 [Nathan][Registered 10242007]
A14840 [rdh226][Registered 10262007]
A14881 [Hoghead][Registered 10272007]
A14892 [Rok][Registered 09162009][09292009 Up for sale @ t=200754]
A14902 [Soundbox][Registered 01252008]
A14911 [Carpenter][Registered 01252008, updated 02172009]
A14918 [Illum][Registered 02142009]
A14919 [flashgreenie][Registered 10252007]
A14927 [Soundbox][Registered 01252008]
A14936 [Carpenter][Acquired 11142007 from sclinger, CPFM t=171450] [Registered 01252008]
A14940 [1wrx7][Registered 02172009]
A14958 [Makar][Registered 10132009]
A14963 [bxstylez][Registered 11052008]
A14963 [proline][bxstylez sell thread 04102009]
A14992 [DM51][Registered 09022007]
A14999 [pjanduho][Registered 12112007]
A15000 [well-lit][Registered 10282007]
A15001 [davidra][Registered 10282007]
A15007 [GreenLED][Registered 10092007, picture 10252007]
A15007 [Carpenter][Registered 02172007, updated 07132009]
A15045 [Carpenter][Registered 01252008]
A15059 [Nekomane][Registered 12212007]
A152041[?] [Yaesumofo][Registered 11122007]

Either there was a mistake between GreenLED and Carpenter, or the light was sold sometime around there. 

:thinking:

I'm interested to know what SN [amlim], [Optik49] and [coloradogps] holds, as records show so SN info nor have the sellers registered here before the establishment of the sales thread.

```
11122007, CPFM t=171389 
user [Somy Nex] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Optik49]
No SN

11132007, CPFM t=171414
user [FlashInThePan] sold A2-BK-WH to user [coloradogps]
No SN

11132007, CPFM t=171429
user [amlim] unsold as of 12082007
No SN
```


----------



## Patriot (Jul 13, 2009)

That took some time to put together! Nice work Illum. :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice list!

As you noted, I sold my black A2 to coloradogps a while back. While I don't have a written record of its serial number, I might have some old pics that reveal the number. I'll check this afternoon, and post them if I have `em. Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## Carpenter (Jul 13, 2009)

Illum said:


> A15007 [GreenLED][Registered 10092007, picture 10252007]
> A15007 [Carpenter][Registered 02172007, updated 02172009]



I'll check tonight but I believe A15007 is in my possession.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 13, 2009)

> A11597 [JNewell][Registered 12202007]


 
Sorry - that was a ref to a natural HA one, not BK!


----------



## Illum (Jul 13, 2009)

gotcha:thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 13, 2009)

I have one. 

I will have to get back with the serial #.


----------



## Illum (Jul 13, 2009)

well... I looked over the history in CPFM and now more questions appeared
According to the combined records of inactive and archive I get this... 



The numbers on the SN that's red are ones that were not posted to this thread by those individuals
 09242005, CPFM t=93414
user [flashlight] sold A2-BK-WH to user [arewethereyetdad]
No SN

12082005, CPFM t=100644
user [gregw] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Phaserburn]
No SN

01242006, CPFM t=105494
user [AFAustin] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Protaeus]
No SN

05222006, CPFM p=1429775
user [B737Driver] sold A2-BK-WH to user [GreenLED]
No SN

05312006, CPFM p=1447926
user [B737Driver] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Tim H]
No SN

06012006, CPFM t=120109
user [B737Driver] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Tim H]
No SN

09122006, CPFM t=132886
user [B737Driver] [unsold]
No SN

10152006, CPFM t=137147
user [JimmyB] sold A2-BK-WH to user [flashlightdave]
SN A14663

02202007, CPFM t=154027
user [fnmag] sold A2-BK-WH to user [KROMATICS]
No SN

11122007, CPFM t=171389 
user [Somy Nex] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Optik49]
No SN

11132007, CPFM t=171414
user [FlashInThePan] sold A2-BK-WH to user [coloradogps]
No SN

11132007, CPFM t=171429
user [amlim] unsold as of 12082007
No SN

11142007, CPFM t=171450
user [sclinger] sold A2-BK-WH to user [Carpenter]
SN: A14936

11272007, CPFM t=171916
user [coloradogps] sold A2-Bk-WH to user [bluesaber]
No SN

12012007, CPFM t=172069
user [seery] sold A2-BK-WH to user [darkpeak]
No SN

03142009, CPFM p=2286717
user [bxstylez] withdrawn
SN: A14963

04102009, CPFM t=193715
user [bxstylez] sold to user [proline]
SN: A14963
 
06232009, CPFM t=196647
user [bonvivantmike] sold A2-BK-WH to [OscarTheDog]
SN: A14606


----------



## cue003 (Jul 14, 2009)

Illum.... you are like the one man CSI CPF on the scene looking for A2-BK-WH.


----------



## Illum (Jul 14, 2009)

well, I'm not too interested in how many black A2s were made as compared to how many of them are actually in circulation on CPF:candle:

Mom always said, if something interests you go and research it, if you fail at it at least you've learned something


----------



## Nathan (Jul 14, 2009)

Illum,

Thanks for doing the research. It adds a few more data points.

So far, I count 35 serial numbers, excluding yaesumofo's which appears to be have a typo.
Lowest s/n: 14526
Highest s/n: 15059
Delta: 534
Mean delta between s/n's: 15.559

I've long forgotten my college statistics, but it seems very likely that less than 600 black A2's were produced, which would mean only about 6% are represented here on CPF.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 18, 2009)

I have SN#14741 with Aviatrix and Strion kit


----------



## Illum (Aug 18, 2009)

08162009 CPFM t=198595
user [darkpeak] sold A2-BK to user [willrx]
SN: A14585
you have been updated into the list :thanks:


----------



## willrx (Aug 18, 2009)

One on the way. Appears to be 14585. Pic when it arrives.


----------



## ganled (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: How many BLACK Surefire A2's were made? Black A2 Counting Game*



Nathan said:


> Current count: 37
> Current low s/n: 14526
> Current high s/n: 15059
> Difference: 534


 
Assuming that we have a random sample and that the flashlights were made in one continuous run, statistics say that 550 ±15 lights were made.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 19, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I don't know for certain. If I was pushed for a guess I would say "_Several hundred. Less than a thousand._" Likely "a batch" was done. 250-500 units perhaps.......... Or maybe only 100. Dunno......


Seems like about 500 is looking reasonable.


----------



## willrx (Aug 29, 2009)

*A14689*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2009)

That HA looks very very black


fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+4]2Nd Run Closed​[/SIZE]*


----------



## darkpeak (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Illum, so that your information is correct and upto date the A2-BK-WH I bought from seery was A14689 which has just been purchased by willrx who's just posted some really nice photographs in this thread. Sometime later(1/27/2008) I bought a second A2-BK-WH (A14656) from member BrianChan in Australia which I am still the proud owner of.


----------



## Illum (Aug 30, 2009)

got it


----------



## ROK (Sep 16, 2009)

You can see mine.


----------



## Illum (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations on yours ROK, did you buy it from someone in the forum?


----------



## ROK (Sep 16, 2009)

Illum said:


> congratulations on yours ROK, did you buy it from someone in the forum?



No another route.


----------



## makar (Oct 13, 2009)

A14958
Bought it new. I like the black very much.
Marc


----------



## LightJunk (Dec 21, 2011)

A14982 & A14591 checking in. Just beautiful.


----------



## Illum (Dec 23, 2011)

So now it looks something like this


```
[COLOR=SlateGray]
A11597    [JNewell]               [Registered 12202007] [A2-HA-WH][/COLOR]
A14526    [510jack]               [Registered 11082007]
A14541    [seattlite]             [Registered 12102007]
A14548    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14551    [TJx]                   [Registered 11052008]
A14585?   [willrx]                [Registered 08182009]
A14591    [LightJunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14594    [christrose]            [Registered 10252007]
A14605    [underdust]             [Registered 10262007]
A14619    [Qarawol]               [Registered 10272007]
A14656    [Dark peak]             [Registered 08302009] [previous member BrianChan, AU]
A14689[COLOR=#a9a9a9]    [willrx][Registered 08292009][/COLOR], [COLOR=#a9a9a9][Seery][/COLOR][darkpeak][Registered 08302009]
A14717    [Nikon]                 [Registered 02172009]
A14732    [IceBreak]              [Registered 10242007]
A14741    [DaFABRICATA]           [Registered 08182009] [Aviatrix & Strion equipped] 
A14749    [Hoghead]               [Registered 10252007]
A14764    [COLOR=#A9A9A9][JNewell][/COLOR][Rat]             [COLOR=#A9A9A9]  [Registered 02142008][/COLOR][Registered 12062012]
A14774    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14782    [luisma]                [Registered 01252013]
A14786    [quokked]               [Registered 10262007]
A14815    [Cue003]                [Registered 11092007]
A14834    [Nathan]                [Registered 10242007]
A14840    [rdh226]                [Registered 10262007]
A14881    [Hoghead]               [Registered 10272007]
A14892    [Rok]                   [Registered 09162009][09292009 Up for sale @ t=200754]
A14902    [Soundbox]              [Registered 01252008]
A14911    [Carpenter]             [Registered 01252008, updated 02172009]
A14918    [Illum]                 [Registered 02142009]
A14919    [flashgreenie]          [Registered 10252007]
A14927    [Soundbox]              [Registered 01252008]
A14936    [Carpenter]             [Acquired 11142007 from sclinger, CPFM t=171450] [Registered 01252008]
A14940    [1wrx7]                 [Registered 02172009]
A14951    [Lightjunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14958    [Makar]                 [Registered 10132009]
A14962    [lunchen]               [Registered 12282011]
A14963    [[COLOR=#a9a9a9]bxstylez][/COLOR][proline]
A14982    [Lightjunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14992    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14999    [pjanduho]              [Registered 12112007]
A15000    [well-lit]              [Registered 10282007]
A15001    [davidra]               [Registered 10282007]
[COLOR=SlateGray]A15007    [GreenLED]              [Registered 10092007, picture 10252007][/COLOR]
A15007    [Carpenter]             [Registered 02172007, updated 07132009]
A15035    [Bound]                 [Registered 12052012]
A15045    [Carpenter]             [Registered 01252008]
A15059    [Nekomane]              [Registered 12212007]
A152041[?] [Yaesumofo]            [Registered 11122007]
A18492    [ROK]                   [Rehistered 09162009]
```

whatever the amount was made, it is safe to assume 34 of them are carried by licensed and certified flashaholics. Well, 33, I lost mine...I've since attributed it to the law of inanimate motion

EDIT: updated 01252013
EDIT: latest update see post 140


----------



## lunchen (Dec 28, 2011)

A14962 in my house, I like Black A2


----------



## Size15's (Dec 28, 2011)

Size15's said:


> I don't know for certain. If I was pushed for a guess I would say "_Several hundred. Less than a thousand._" Likely "a batch" was done. 250-500 units perhaps.......... Or maybe only 100. Dunno......





Size15's said:


> Seems like about 500 is looking reasonable.


I'm starting to think whether 500 is too many. 100 seems more likely, perhaps 200.


----------



## Illum (Dec 28, 2011)

In the production setting, because of tooling costs batches typically will be in the hundreds, if not thousands... but since the tooling is identical with that of HA natural, its just an anodizing color difference, Purple A2 is what... 10? 20?



lunchen said:


> A14962 in my house, I like Black A2



Very nice, added to post 129


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 28, 2012)

Any new discoveries of black A2s to update the registry?


----------



## bound (Dec 5, 2012)

mine A2-BK is No.15035


----------



## Rat (Dec 6, 2012)

Mine is listed already on post #92 by the owner I got it from


----------



## luisma (Jan 25, 2013)

I will add to the list with mine just got it today beautiful little thing it is!!!! 

A14782 and I did not see on the list.


----------



## Illum (Jan 25, 2013)

got it :thumbsup:


----------



## autogiro (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok,
Time to register my Black A2s:

First one is an A2-BK-WH I picked up a while ago, not on the list and definitely used but still black... A14839

Second one is a recent acquisition from Dark Peak, Thank you again sir!... A14656

(ok, not an A2 but my L1-BK-WH at the bottom)






Auto


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 15, 2013)

VERY NICE collection Auto!!


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2013)

as of Nov 2013


```
[COLOR=SlateGray]
A11597    [JNewell]               [Registered 12202007] [A2-HA-WH][/COLOR]
A14526    [510jack]               [Registered 11082007]
A14541    [seattlite]             [Registered 12102007]
A14548    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14551    [TJx]                   [Registered 11052008]
A14585?   [willrx]                [Registered 08182009]
A14591    [LightJunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14594    [christrose]            [Registered 10252007]
A14605    [underdust]             [Registered 10262007]
A14619    [Qarawol]               [Registered 10272007]
A14656    [autogiro]             [Registered 01252013] [previous member BrianChan, AU][previous member Dark Peak 08302009]
A14689[COLOR=#a9a9a9]    [willrx][Registered 08292009][/COLOR], [COLOR=#a9a9a9][Seery][/COLOR][darkpeak][Registered 08302009]
A14717    [Nikon]                 [Registered 02172009]
A14732    [IceBreak]              [Registered 10242007]
A14741    [DaFABRICATA]           [Registered 08182009] [Aviatrix & Strion equipped] 
A14749    [Hoghead]               [Registered 10252007]
A14764    [COLOR=#A9A9A9][JNewell][/COLOR][Rat]             [COLOR=#A9A9A9] [Registered 02142008][/COLOR][Registered 12062012]
A14774    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14782    [luisma]                [Registered 01252013]
A14786    [quokked]               [Registered 10262007]
A14815    [Cue003]                [Registered 11092007]
A14820    [Rat]                   [Registered 11052013]
A14834    [Nathan]                [Registered 10242007]
A14839    [autogiro]              [Registered 02142013]
A14840    [rdh226]                [Registered 10262007]
A14881    [Hoghead]               [Registered 10272007]
A14892    [Rok]                   [Registered 09162009][09292009 Up for sale @ t=200754]
A14902    [Soundbox]              [Registered 01252008]
A14911    [Carpenter]             [Registered 01252008, updated 02172009]
A14918    [Illum]                 [Registered 02142009]
A14919    [flashgreenie]          [Registered 10252007]
A14927    [Soundbox]              [Registered 01252008]
A14936    [Carpenter]             [Acquired 11142007 from sclinger, CPFM t=171450] [Registered 01252008]
A14940    [1wrx7]                 [Registered 02172009]
A14951    [Lightjunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14958    [Makar]                 [Registered 10132009]
A14962    [lunchen]               [Registered 12282011]
A14963    [[COLOR=#a9a9a9]bxstylez][/COLOR][proline]
A14982    [Lightjunk]             [Registered 12212011]
A14985    [Bravo25]               [Registered 11042013]
A14992    [DM51]                  [Registered 09022007]
A14999    [pjanduho]              [Registered 12112007]
A15000    [well-lit]              [Registered 10282007]
A15001    [davidra]               [Registered 10282007]
[COLOR=SlateGray]A15007    [GreenLED]              [Registered 10092007, picture 10252007][/COLOR]
A15007    [Carpenter]             [Registered 02172007, updated 07132009]
A15035    [Bound]                 [Registered 12052012]
A15045    [Carpenter]             [Registered 01252008]
A15059    [Nekomane]              [Registered 12212007]
A152041[?] [Yaesumofo]            [Registered 11122007]
A18492    [ROK]                   [Rehistered 09162009]
```

As of now, A14918 still remains MIA from inventory, likely I might have sold it or its buried somewhere


----------



## Pilot (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty cool guys. I am new to all this, and now I want a black one too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bravo25 (Nov 4, 2013)

A14985 Bought from the Singapore buy.


----------



## Bravo25 (Nov 4, 2013)

Pilot said:


> Pretty cool guys. I am new to all this, and now I want a black one too. :thumbsup:


You can make me a reasonable offer.


----------



## Rat (Nov 5, 2013)

Bravo25 said:


> You can make me a reasonable offer.



Bravo good luck son you do not get that chance very often. Watch out the sharks will be circling very soon.

*Illum* If you are going to update the list you can add A14820 to it for me.


:wave:


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm glad to see that there is still interest in the A2's. I use a black one as an everyday carry light. I don't think that they have been matched by the majority of more recent lights.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll trade you a HA one for EDC as i collect the black ones


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 11, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I'll trade you a HA one for EDC as i collect the black ones



I bet you would 

It gets well molycodled though.


----------



## Illum (Nov 11, 2013)

Bravo25, Rat, your serials have been added to post 140 :wave:


----------



## Blackbird13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rat said:


> Bravo good luck son you do not get that chance very often. Watch out the sharks will be circling very soon.
> 
> *Illum* If you are going to update the list you can add A14820 to it for me.
> 
> ...


im circling , lol anyone else looking for a good offer


----------



## autogiro (Dec 27, 2014)

Illium,
Add another for me...
A14949
Thanks!
Auto


----------



## LumensMaximus (Dec 27, 2014)

I love black Surefires don't have any :shrug:.


----------



## autogiro (Aug 6, 2015)

Illium,
If you are still updating...
I found another one.
S/N: A14737
Auto


----------



## Rat (Aug 7, 2015)

What's that your 4th ? 
Congratulations. 




autogiro said:


> Illium,
> If you are still updating...
> I found another one.
> S/N: A14737
> Auto


----------



## autogiro (Aug 7, 2015)

Yep, three mint in the box and a very good fourth.
Know one or two of them will get traded for a 6c someday.
Auto



Rat said:


> What's that your 4th ?
> Congratulations.


----------

